# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Το Micro-Cap είναι πλέον δωρεάν.

## firewalker

Οι τελευταίες εκδόσεις του λογισμικού εξομοίωσης Micro-Cap είναι δωρεάν.

http://www.spectrum-soft.com/download/download.shtm

----------

744 (11-08-19), 

Gaou (09-08-19), 

johnnyb (09-08-19), 

makocer (10-08-19), 

nick1974 (09-08-19), 

selectronic (09-08-19), 

SV1EDG (10-08-19)

----------

